# UAE - Medical Insurance for parents above 65



## yasar2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all,

Please advise if anyone knows about getting Medical Insurance for parents in UAE.

My parents are above 65 years and I am worried about their medical coverage.

Their residence will be processed next month.

Any hint / guideline could help me out.

Thanks and Best Regards,

Yasar


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

yasar2002 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Please advise if anyone knows about getting Medical Insurance for parents in UAE.
> 
> ...



You can buy private cover for individuals aged over 65, (and usually up to 74) but obviously it will be expensive.

I can be contacted via the link below for advice.

-


----------



## yasar2002 (Nov 29, 2010)

*Thanks for the info.*

Thanks for the info.


----------



## tabJLT (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello gentleman,

I'd love to know about this too. My mum's 57, and my dad's 60+. medical expenditure is way too expensive as we know. Hence, curious to know if you could share possible solutions, alternatives, suppliers. Please.

Thanks in advance.


----------

